# Antlerless on the Extended



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

Am I reading the proclamation correctly: 

If you haven’t taken a deer by the time
the general-season archery buck hunt ends,
you can continue your archery hunting in the
state’s extended archery areas.
In the Ogden, Wasatch Front and Uintah
Basin extended archery areas, you may use
archery equipment to take a deer of either sex
from Sept. 13–Nov. 30.

Does that mean the extended is an either/or hunt or just if you have an antler-less permit you can hunt in the extended area?


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

Hunter's choice on the extended


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

which means you can take either sex


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you hunt the extended no matter what general season unit your archery tag was for?


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes but you will have to take the archery ethics course online, print it off and carry that with you on your hunts. Good luck


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

on the extended, a deer, is a deer, is a deer. If it's brown it's down. That being said, the last three outings I've had big careless bucks chasing does thanks to the rut within range multiple times. The only reason I haven't filled the tag is that I won't shoot at a moving deer, and frankly the does are trotting with the buck right behind them. If it were a shotgun permit the tag would have been filled 4 times over the last 2 weeks.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> on the extended, a deer, is a deer, is a deer. If it's brown it's down. That being said, the last three outings I've had big careless bucks chasing does thanks to the rut within range multiple times. The only reason I haven't filled the tag is that I won't shoot at a moving deer, and frankly the does are trotting with the buck right behind them. If it were a shotgun permit the tag would have been filled 4 times over the last 2 weeks.


Im with you about moving deer. I grew up in Alabama and have lived out here for about 5 years now, 2 of which i have deer hunted and I HATE IT. My experiences are horrible, and holy cow, mule deer are very diff than whitetail. My passion for archery runs deep, and its not joke out here. Hunting alone sucks too; should I tag out, the last thing i want to do is drag a 200lb doe or large buck. Whitetail would be no prob. Hoping not to skunk out AGAIN!


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Billy Mumphrey said:


> Am I reading the proclamation correctly:
> 
> If you haven't taken a deer by the time
> the general-season archery buck hunt ends,
> ...


Ive heard you can shoot a doe or buck, cant remember which, till mid dec if not tagged out? not sure how true this is?


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

bkelz, if you ever shoot a 200# doe please post pics.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

bkelz said:


> Ive heard you can shoot a doe or buck, cant remember which, till mid dec if not tagged out? not sure how true this is?


back home i never quartered or boned out a deer. i'd just gut it out and shoulder or drag back to a vehicle. out here you'll realize the value of a couple good knives.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

bkelz said:


> Ive heard you can shoot a doe or buck, cant remember which, till mid dec if not tagged out? not sure how true this is?


Shoot one past the end of november it's called poaching


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

bkelz said:


> Im with you about moving deer. I grew up in Alabama and have lived out here for about 5 years now, 2 of which i have deer hunted and I HATE IT. My experiences are horrible, and holy cow, mule deer are very diff than whitetail. My passion for archery runs deep, and its not joke out here. Hunting alone sucks too; should I tag out, the last thing i want to do is drag a 200lb doe or large buck. Whitetail would be no prob. Hoping not to skunk out AGAIN!


I lived in Alabama until I was 22yrs old & hunted whitetail up until I left & still hunt them in Illinois. Yes they behave very differently! Muleys are waaayyy easier to kill! Although it is a totally different strategy as to how you hunt them.....Muleys aren't even close to how spooky whitetails are!


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

bamacpl said:


> I lived in Alabama until I was 22yrs old & hunted whitetail up until I left & still hunt them in Illinois. Yes they behave very differently! Muleys are waaayyy easier to kill! Although it is a totally different strategy as to how you hunt them.....Muleys aren't even close to how spooky whitetails are!


that is true. whitetail will duck an arrow all day. they do it second nature.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Goes to show you i dont have a clue about game out here, just dreaming and hoping for the best! i'll be out sat morning again to give it one last shot!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

bkelz said:


> Ive heard you can shoot a doe or buck, cant remember which, till mid dec if not tagged out? not sure how true this is?


 Sorry, but that is no longer the case! Beginning in 2013 ALL extended archery deer hunting ends on Nov 30.


----------

